
Delayed Choice Quantum Eraser Experiment - trashpanda
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6HLjpj4Nt4
======
dekhn
This is the physical experiment that finally made me accept that quantum
mechanics was a better description of reality than classical physics. There is
basically no way an intelligent experimentalist can look at this simple
experiment and not conclude that QM is a more reasonable theory of reality.

